
Apple hits back at EU over 'wasteful' universal charger proposal - Kaibeezy
https://www.cityam.com/apple-hits-back-at-eu-over-wasteful-universal-charger-proposal/
======
_d03
They also should make companies produce longer lasting products to reduce
further waste.

------
Kaibeezy
_consumer harm from a regulatory-mandated move to a universal charger would
cost at least €1.5bn, outweighing the €13m in associated environmental
benefits_ said a study commissioned by Apple.

------
jshield
Phase it in slowly, make it a joint standard, that is a minimum requirement
for compatibility. Have a planned upgrade path, and mandate backwards
compatibility for 2 generations.

